# Homemade Rigid Heddle Loom Stands



## DanielS

Prices for commercial RH Loom stands seem very expensive. 
I am sure that there are some KPers or spouses or significant others out there who have taken on the challenge of making their own.
Could anyone share their knowledge or point me in the right direction?
I have limited living space, so that is one consideration.
Thank you!

Dan


----------



## mama879

Most of the looms can be leaned on a table with little feet or Notches in the frame. If you do not have room I would buy a loom that can be folded or a smaller one that fits under the bed or in a closet. It also depends on what you want to make. I bought the 32 inch because I did not want to have to buy bigger later. I new I was going to love weaving. How did I know I watched videos and read so I new what I was up against from the beginning. I can keep my loom up right in my tiny craft room. Hopefully next week it will get bigger. Cleaning it out. it was a storage room in our attic with a old bed taking up to much room once that is gone I will be able to dance in my little bigger room. lol lol


----------



## marciawm

I have a stand for my Schacht rigid Heddle loom, and I never use it. I find it hurts my back in most chairs I use. I prop the loom against a table and rest it in my lap.


----------



## engteacher

I use a tv tray and an office chair. I have a 10" Sample-It and usually keep it bolted to the tray. I tried propping the loom on the kitchen table but just didn't work for me. Maybe later when I am more comfortable with the process.


----------

